# Anybody on The Rock today



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thinking about hitting The Rock this afternoon and was wondering if anybody will be out there? Not too sure of the conditions as I've been fishing elsewhere lately.
If the conditions aren't good, I'll probably hit Sunnybrook in Sandusky. I want to hook into some Steelhead, but some Rainbow and Brownies at Sunnybrook will work as well...


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

The Rock has a lot of fish, steelies and smallies. Flows are good.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the 411 Zim.......


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll be there later this afternoon.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm heading down in about 15 minutes. Going to hit a few spots starting behind Fairview Hospital. I've had some luck there in the past...


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I was at Blue Bank and Mastic this morning from about 7 to 10. Flows seemed to be down. Water temp was only about 48. Only saw four fish, nothing in the mood to hit. I fished the same stretch Wednesday and it was crazy good -- almost a dozen fish on with several landed in just about 2 hours of fishing. Water was a little higher, and checked the water temp for that day, it was 53 degrees. I'm hoping the rain on Saturday can affect a positive change for Sunday and Monday without blowing things out.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I was out for approx 5 hours without anything. Correction, I did land plump 3 ounce bluegill. Didn't even bother taking a picture. Caught him on a sucker spawn


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

That northern wind is going to keep it cool for a while.


----------



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

Saw lots of fish (a lot to me anyway) around horse ford area. Couldn't get them to bite on anything. Lots of guys there too, and didn't see anyone else catch any either. Tried a couple other spots too. No luck...


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

I was on the v today and went 1 for 3 with the Steelies all in three hrs best day I had in a while plus a bonus carp


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Was out yesterday evening and this morning. Went 7/9 total 4 fish 23" or better. All on inline spinners. Beautiful scenery to boot! CHEERS!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

jmotyka50 said:


> I was on the v today and went 1 for 3 with the Steelies all in three hrs best day I had in a while plus a bonus carp



Nobody asked about the V!
LOL, just kidding. Sounds like you had a good day....


----------



## Chartist1 (Mar 29, 2015)

A lot of steelhead on the Rocky Saturday. The Marina area, just down from the bridge was especially hot. Caught six. Probably saw a couple hundred fish. The spawn is on and the're not really in a eating mood. Fishing should be great till they drop back to the lake.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wait a minute! "The spawn is on and they're not really in the eating mood", but "fishing should be great till they drop back".
I'm confused as to catch fish, don't they have to eat?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

careful Lunker, you are confusing trout that need to eat (Sunnybrook and other places with holdovers), with migrant steelhead. Steelhead will strike but do not really need to eat. Although they will eat regularly when dropping back.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ahh, I see what you're laying down. Just got a tad confused (as usual).....


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Now im confused?? So holdovers dont strike unless they are hungry?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I was on it this morning for about three hours. Blue bank. Plenty of fish. We hooked four but couldn't get them to the net. Just enough wind and rain to make things bitter. Still had fun. Chartreuse spawn imitation seemed to do the trick. Fished just below the Lorain Road bridge yesterday (Sunday) and got one. Had a few hook ups. There were a good number of fish in that stretch, too.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

A fish of that size cannot survive for a couple months without eating they may not eat while spawning but once done they feed


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

So holdovers dont strike unless theyre hungry & not spawning??


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm actually trying something different until the Steel run is over for the season. I'm going to head out to the river after work to fish. I figure that I get off at 5 PM and it doesn't get dark till 8ish. That'll give me a few hours in the water.
I need to hook up, land and photo at least 1 Steel this season.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Only point I'm trying to make is that steelhead do not behave like trout. They are not keyed in to feed a hatch or minnow run like resident trout do. It can be confounding I know because I started fishing trout a few years after steelhead and was amazed at how many trout I can catch in a day when they are triggered to feed. Steelhead are just not triggered to feed in the same amount until they are done mixing it up and heading back to the lake.

I saw a few dropbacks today just sitting 20 yards below fish on a riffle and watched them for a few minutes. I let the guy in the river 75 yards above them know if he just keeps swinging the bubble lines down to the slow water, he may be in for a fun ride.

On Monday I got 4 or so mostly on white zonker or a silver soft hackle minnow.

Good luck,
Rickerd


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Absolutely slammed them yesterday morning. White zonkers and soft hackle hares ears got the majority of the fish. Ended up landing at least a dozen, lost of few more. Had 7 by 7:30 am. Caught a couple of really hot big ones, the rest were a mix of small and average size, mostly small jacks or spawned out females.


----------

